# Anyone heard of this GIANT ND buck?



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

This article is a correction in the Fargo Forum. Anyone have any idea about the details around this buck?

Pictures!!!

http://www.in-forum.com/ap/index.cfm?pa ... =D8DPAK8G0

BENEDICT, N.D.

In a Nov. 4 story about the state deer hunting season, The Associated Press erroneously reported that the largest buck killed on opening day weighed 256 pounds. It weighed 223 pounds and was scored, based on its size and its antlers, at 256 points.

Ryan


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

what is the heaviest buck anybody has heard of/seen field dressed?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

289 lbs. in Clark Salyer Refuge.And that's weighed on a scale.....Huge 6X5.An older genleman and his wife got it.Needless to say they had to call for help.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

wow that is a big deer!!

Anybody seen the headmount in the lariat bar in rutland, nd


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

A guy i work with cleaned a deer that weighed 320 and grossed 198pts in
Saskatchewan.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I know Canada has some big deer, butr how just in ND??


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Minnesota has a 500 pounder from back in the day! Dont know if that was the feild dressed weight or not?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

So back to the point of this thread.... Has anyone around the Benedict area heard/seen this deer? It HAS to have been entered in a big buck contest or had it's picture taken if it is truly this big. Can someone with relatives in the area ask to find out?

Ryan


----------



## Todd Reber (Nov 6, 2005)

I am new to this Nodak outdoors fourm I just signed on about aweek ago and must say reading some of these stories is a hoot. Like the guy who shot the pheasant with the 31" tail, now the 500 pound buck shot in Minnasota way back when, I've heard some stories in my day but these keep getting better all the time. 
I have not heard of the story of the big buck in Question, this story seems very possible though. I have heard of some nice bucks taken in the Cooperstown area. 
 Hunt hard and shoot straight.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

haha......you think im not telling the truth??? check it out

http://web.ask.com/fr?u=http%3A%2F%2Fww ... ye.com&mb=

click on the link when you get on the page its right in front of your face


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

The deer in Benedict was 223 pounds field dressed and then adding the weightplus the points plus the widest spread point =253 score. It is just the way that they are having the contest by adding a few different variables. Was just in benedict this last weekend and talked with the bar owner about the contest. I never did see the deer, just heard it was big and a drop tine or something like that.


----------



## mudstud (Nov 30, 2004)

dd,
Ditto, I was in Benedict too, and talked to the bar owner also.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

There was a huge main frame 6x6 shot near Hazen that grossed 201 and nets 186, that's a big one!   :beer:


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

GB,

I am from Hazen and will be going back on Tuesday night for thanksgiving weekend, and I WILL be finding out about this. Boy, now you got my blood pumpin'! I wouldn't be too surprised I guess, because there's some good land and habitat around there, but I'll ask around and post up what I find!


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I saw the photos and my friend measured him, complete giant. It's as big as you could picture one in your mind, a Shwarz guy shot him.
G2,3,4 are all over 9" even his G5 on one side is over 6"!
27" main beams with over 5" of mass on them and one of the brows is 8".
Inside spread is almost 21". It has a 4 1/2 sticker on one of the base or he'd go 190 net!


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Yeah, I just talked to my dad, and I know the guy that shot him. He owns land on the knife river about 2 miles from my house. I've tried getting on some adjacent land to bowhunt, but could never get permission. I go out there pretty often in the summer to glass the bottoms just for fun since it's so close to my house, and there are definitely some giants in that area. There's a cornfield on one side of his land, and another landowner who is pretty strict on the other side, and it's all river bottom that's well off of the roads. He doesn't own that much land really, and keeps his place pretty well tied up, but he hunts a lot himself. He's a really nice guy too. Congrats on a great buck if you're reading this!

I know his daughter pretty well so I'll see if i can somehow get a pic to put up.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Saw it last night. What an awesome deer and as you said a really nice guy. A person doesn't get to see deer like that very often "like never!" It was cool to see it.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## SnakeyJake1 (Mar 22, 2005)

All's I can say is Wow! Wow! Wow!
Congratulations on the spectacular trophy!!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

That is one of the biggest racks I have seen taken in ND - WOW!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Reeeeeeeeediculous.....

I mean...talk about insane in the membrane...

I'm going to have nightmares


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

WOW!!

I might consider putting that on the wall tho...


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

What would a buck score that only had 4 points on each side but was wider and taller than the Schwarz buck???

I saw a buck last week out of my unit that I got to look at with binoculars from 50-70 yards out for a full 10 seconds.

I counted 4 points on each side. About the same mass as the Schwarz buck, but I would say it was 24 inches wide and had 14-16 inch G2's, 10-12 inch G3's. best guess would be 26-28inch main beams.

I shook all night and couldn't eat supper. Never seen anything like that before in all my life. I feel like I saw bigfoot. I was alone and with no witnesses I wasn't even sure I should bring it up on this site for fear of people ripping on me.

But I am curious what something like that would run. But when I look at the pictures above, I know this critter I saw was wider and taller, but less points.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Norm 70 wrote


> Anybody seen the headmount in the lariat bar in rutland, nd


That's a big 5x5 if I remember right. It was shot just south of Rutland.

My mom's cousin shot a big non-typical by Milton,ND that measured 203 in. He had a friend who found the sheds from the year before by one of his grain bins and they are almost identical. This was probably 10 yrs ago.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

A lot of nice bucks taken this year!! A 206 incher was shot around my home town!! Talked to my taxidermist and he has several 150 to 160's!!


----------



## Todd Reber (Nov 6, 2005)

Chris Schulz said:


> haha......you think im not telling the truth??? check it out
> 
> http://web.ask.com/fr?u=http%3A%2F%2Fww ... ye.com&mb=
> 
> click on the link when you get on the page its right in front of your face


It's alot like the 31 inch rooster tail, alot of talk and no picture, what did Ole shoot a deer one day and say boy that thing is twice as large as Lena so it must weight 500 pounds?


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

:wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ahhhh Goatboy......You got any GPS co-ordinates for that pig!!!???  :wink:


----------

